

Ask HN: By which law US arrests Kim Dotcom (german) outside of US? - zeynalov

I really can't figure out, how US arrested Kim Dotcom aka Kim Schmitz, a German citizen, having headquarters in Hong-kong, living in New Zealand. How New Zealand  allowed FBI to enter the country and arrest their tourists?!<p>Why can't FBI get Piratebay down, if they already did it to Megaupload?!
======
wmf
We already had this discussion. MegaUpload had servers in the US and accepted
money from US customers. Kim Dotcom was arrested by New Zealand police and
will have to be extradited to the US under NZ law before the FBI can get their
hands on him.

